# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Rising Antivirus ( A Antivirus from CHINA)

## Ultima Weapon

RISING Antivirus protects your computers against all types of viruses, Trojans, worms, rootkits and other malicious programs. Ease of use and Smartupdate technology make RISING Antivirus an install-and-forget product that lets you focus on what you really want to do.


 Key Features : 

 Smart Virtual Machine with Behaviour & Packing Pattern Recognition
 Startup Scan 
 8th Generation Antivirus Scan Engine with Smart Speedup 
 Patented Scanning Technology for Unknown Viruses 
 Integrated Multiple AutoProtection Features 
 Low Resource Consumption
*RISING Antivirus Detailed Information*
                                          RISING Antivirus protects your computers against all types of viruses, Trojans, worms, rootkits and other malicious programs. Ease of use and Smartupdate technology make RISING Antivirus install-and-forget product that lets you focus on what you really want to do.

Key Features : 

Smart Virtual Machine with Behaviour & Packing Pattern Recognition

     RISING Antivirus comes with an integrated smart virtual machine, which is used for virus scanning and malware  	recognition. RISING's proprietary smart virtual machine technology provides  	the additional safety for your computer without slowing down your system.

Suspected code and program can be run in this virtual machine for RISING Antivirus to check for potential malicious behaviour. RISING's Behaviour & Packing Pattern Recognition allows to test such potential malware thoroughly without influencing the performance of your PC and protects your system against new viruses and unknown viruses. Startup Scan

     Protect your personal computer before the Windows login. RISING Antivirus can conduct a full virus scan before the startup of your operational system is complete and provides an additional layer of protection against certain malware which is hard to eradicate from within Windows. 
8th Generation Antivirus Scan Engine with Smart Speedup

     After each virus scan, RISING Antivirus 'remembers' clean files on an internal white list. This memory function has strong built-in safety features. The key characteristics of previously scanned clean files are constantly monitored. As soon as these characteristics change, files are again subject to a full scan. With every update of virus definitions, all files on the Smart Speedup White list are rescanned for viruses.Patented Scanning Technology for Unknown Viruses 

     Rising's scanning technology for unknown viruses is protected by patents in the United States of America and Europe. This technology protects your personal computer before new virus definitions are available.Integrated Multiple AutoProtection Features

     AutoProtection provides you real-time, auto protection for your computers.Low Resource Consumption

     Rising Antivirus 2007 consumes minimal resource of your computer. System Requirements:         OS:      Windows 98/Me/NT/2000/XP/2003/Vista           CPU:      PIII 500 MHz or higher RAM: 64 MB or above            Display:      Standard VGA, 24-bit true color            Others:     CD-ROM drive      Languages

Rising Antivirus is available in Traditional Chinese, English . English version can be applied in Windows of all languages. More languages will be supported in the near future.

HOMEPAGE & DOWNLOAD
http://www.rising-global.com/Publish...0502223424.htm

----------


## Sjoeii

Did you test?

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> Did you test?


Not yet. I will run it to our antivirus test tommorow.  It uses another detection method. It does not use heuretics by the way.

1) suspicious behavior detection
2) packer detection like avira
3) signatures

So I expect great things from rising antivirus.

----------


## Sjoeii

I don't it never comes very good from tests

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> I don't it never comes very good from tests


You may be right from this AV Test reports
It place 19th :Embarassed: 


http://www.pcwelt.de/start/sicherhei...s/news/129927/

----------


## Sjoeii

> You may be right from this AV Test reports
> It place 19th
> 
> 
> http://www.pcwelt.de/start/sicherhei...s/news/129927/


Might be right?
I'm always right  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> I don't it never comes very good from tests


Those tests don't mean too much for every-day life; don't believe them. Let me give you the result of a real-life test today:



> File illusion.exe received on 12.01.2007 15:41:05 (CET)
> Result: 4/32 (12.5%)
> 
> AhnLab-V3 2007.12.1.0 2007.11.30 -
> AntiVir 7.6.0.34 2007.11.30 -
> Authentium 4.93.8 2007.12.01 -
> Avast 4.7.1074.0 2007.11.30 -
> AVG 7.5.0.503 2007.12.01 -
> BitDefender 7.2 2007.12.01 -
> ...


Now the same but packed:



> File 1.exe received on 12.01.2007 15:46:00 (CET)
> Result: 3/32 (9.38%)
> 
> AhnLab-V3 2007.12.1.0 2007.11.30 -
> AntiVir 7.6.0.34 2007.11.30 -
> Authentium 4.93.8 2007.12.01 -
> Avast 4.7.1074.0 2007.11.30 -
> AVG 7.5.0.503 2007.12.01 -
> BitDefender 7.2 2007.12.01 -
> ...


Now what do you think of that? An anti-virus that always comes out last on renowned tests is one of the only that detects packed malware correctly. Just exactly who are we to believe?  :Wink: 
P.S.: Let me make one thing clear for our visitors: I'm in no way related to Rising Antivirus. As a matter of fact, I don't use anything anti- myself...

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

Look like Ikarus is doing well as well ;-)

----------

